# FNAB - after effects



## NickiAnne (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, I wasn't sure where to put this - Did any of you have a cough after FNAB. Its been 2 days and I have an annoying tickle on my right side just where they went in for FNAB. Thyroid also still feels a bit swollen and seems to be swelling over the middle where usually it would stay to the right. I also keep losing my voice when singing ( I am a child care teacher - lots of singing - quality doesnt matter)

Athough, I have to say this happened before FNAB, but more so now.

tx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's possible that your thyroid is still swollen. If you have an autoimmune disease, a biopsy might have further irritated things. Have you iced your neck?


----------

